# Aristocrat bike



## JAlva (Mar 22, 2022)

*any have any info on this bike?*


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 22, 2022)

It is not worth putting very much energy into but probably would not take much to make it a rider.  It really has a case of the uglies.  Unless it belonged to a relative and has sentimental value grab the first $20 bill and call it a day.


----------



## juvela (Apr 19, 2022)

-----

the Aristocrat marque is one belonging to the Bert Scheuer Inc. cycle co. of New York state; founded 1931

other marques owned by the firm include President and The Londoner

they were not a manufacturer of cycles but rather an importer/distributor
the products tend to be sold through chain stores rather than cycle shops

this example appears to have been constructed by either Bauer of Germany or Batavus of Netherlands; estimate for date would be later 1950's or perchance very early 1960's

possible the name of the actual producer may be legible on the head emblem in small letters

leaning toward Batavus but would need more images for a solid ID

the chainset has a Thompson type bottom bracket assembly:




the coaster brake rear hub will be a Fichtel & Sachs product and may be marked Centrix

the chainstay plate style bridge is an ESGE item

since cycle produced for export to the U.S. wheel size is likely to be 26 X 1 3/8

you could check tyres and rims for any manufacturer markings

the forum has had previous discussion threads on Scheuer products -

English President bike!

Scheuer Aristocrat

New project information

Got this old bike from my dad and cant figure out what exactly it is

the londoner

Scheuer Aristocrat 20"

Scheuer President 26"

Restoring Batavus "Aristocrat" - Date Range and Info?

President 24" bike

hope this helps you a bit

-----


----------

